# West Coast Redfish Tour 9/15/12



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

You catch that one at the dock?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL! No just wanted to get some shots of the fish.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work. Guess a travel sock is better than a pair of tube socks........


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

7th is great -congradulations


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good deal! Congrats


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

North Sarasota?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

20 ft pathfinder?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes and yes to the last two posts.


----------

